# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " أميرة قوس النصر " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## Ammar Qasaimeh

> خلص عرفنا كل شي



ههههه لا مش كل شي اسا في اشياء... طيب مها انتي قعدتي على كرسي الاعتراف؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لاما قعدت

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لاما قعدت


حلو... شو رأيك و رأيكو يا اعضاء انه تقعد الست مها على كرسي الاعتراف؟

----------


## العالي عالي

> خلص عرفنا كل شي




خلص خلص متل ما بدك 

بس شو رأيك انك انتي راح تكون الضيفة على كرسي الاعتراف بعد عمار  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

مش مشكلة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اذا اسمحيلي ابدأ

*ماذا يعني لك كل من .......

1- الحب 

2- الكذب

3- الخيانة 

4- نادر الطراونة

5- العالي عالي

6- سوسن

7- علا

8- منتديات الحصن

9- كلية الحصن*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*ماذا يعني لك كل من .......

1- الحب :سراب 

2- الكذب:طوق تالف للنجاه 

3- الخيانة : وسيلة للانتقام 
4- نادر الطراونة:معلمي الكبير 

5- العالي عالي: الاخ الحنون 

6- سوسن: اغلى شي في حياتي 

7- علا: انا 

8- منتديات الحصن: منزلي ومتنفس افكاري 

9- كلية الحصن: *

----------


## العالي عالي

ضيف كرسي الاعتراف الجديد 
ضيفة عزيزة علينا
تميزت واستحقت ان تكون من ابرز الاعضاء
متى ما تواجدت في اي موضوع زادته  رونقا وزادته جمالا
اسم فرض وجوده في القسم العام
بقلمه واخلاقه وتفاعله مع الجميع
مما اكسبتها حب الكثيرين
صريحة لا تجامل وتعرف كيف تدير كفة الحوار
متمكنة مثقفة مهندسة للكلمه
مهما تكلمت عنها فلن افيها حقها

مرحبا بـــ

(((((( maha ))))))

لا اود ان اطيل عليك
فهناك من ينتظر هذه الفرصه لكي يكيل لك الأسئله
وهناك من ينتظر هذه الفرصه
لكي يتعرف عن قرب الى اخت عزيزة علينا..

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ضيف كرسي الاعتراف الجديد 
> ضيفة عزيزة علينا
> تميزت واستحقت ان تكون من ابرز الاعضاء
> متى ما تواجدت في اي موضوع زادته  رونقا وزادته جمالا
> اسم فرض وجوده في القسم العام
> بقلمه واخلاقه وتفاعله مع الجميع
> مما اكسبتها حب الكثيرين
> صريحة لا تجامل وتعرف كيف تدير كفة الحوار
> متمكنة مثقفة مهندسة للكلمه
> ...


 :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:   :4022039350:  
*هيك كثير شكرا*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*1  بتلبسي نظارات و لا؟ 

2 بتكتبي باليد اليمنى او اليسرى ؟

3 ما هو نوع موبايلك؟ 

4  دخلي تخصصك مجبره ولا رغبه؟

5 شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم ؟

6 بتحبي الشتاء ولا الصف؟

7 بتحبي تكوني معروفه؟

8 عمرك سافرتي؟

9 بتحبي المسلسلات ولا الافلام؟
*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *هيك كثير شكرا*


طيب جاوبي

----------


## العالي عالي

> *هيك كثير شكرا*


اول مرة بعرف انك خجولة اكتير  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[B] بتلبسي نظارات و لا؟ 
لا شمسية ولا طبية

2 بتكتبي باليد اليمنى او اليسرى ؟

بكتب باليمين بس كمان باليسار وما بفرق الخط 
3 ما هو نوع موبايلك؟ 
1600
4  دخلي تخصصك مجبره ولا رغبه؟ عن رغبة قوية مع انه الكل كان ناصحني انه اختار شي احسن 
بس انا من النوع التنح جدا ومخي يابس خاة اذا قررت شي 

5 شو اول كلمه بتقولها لما تصحى من النوم ؟
الحمد لله 
6 بتحبي الشتاء ولا الصف؟ الشتاء 

7 بتحبي تكوني معروفه؟
ما بتفرق عندي 
8 عمرك سافرتي؟اه على فلسطين 

9 بتحبي المسلسلات ولا الافلام؟ المسسلسات الاجنبية واكيد جميع انواع الافلام حتى الكابوي _احيانا _

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*شو بتحبي تحكي للاعضاء التاليه اسماؤهم:

1- سوسن
2- العالي
3- محمد قسايمه
4- انا
5- خالد الجنيدي
6- معاذ القرعان
7- علا
8- باريسيا*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[شو بتحبي تحكي للاعضاء التاليه اسماؤهم:


-* سوسن: الله يهديك وتخففي عصبيتك 
2- العالي: نيالك على قلبك الكبير 
3- محمد قسايمه: شعرك رائع 
4- انا: نيالك شو رايق واعاقل 
5- خالد الجنيدي:ثقافتك كبيرة 
6- معاذ القرعان: لو عندي طولت بالك ما بدي اشي من الدنيا 
7- علا: اكبري 
8- باريسيا: حبيبتي الله لا يحرمني منك الهي 

9- ايمن :  
10_ نادر الطراونة : 
شو ما في غيرك بده يسألني شو في كمان جاهزة*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> [شو بتحبي تحكي للاعضاء التاليه اسماؤهم:
> 
> 
> -* سوسن: الله يهديك وتخففي عصبيتك 
> 2- العالي: نيالك على قلبك الكبير 
> 3- محمد قسايمه: شعرك رائع 
> 4- انا: نيالك شو رايق واعاقل 
> 5- خالد الجنيدي:ثقافتك كبيرة 
> 6- معاذ القرعان: لو عندي طولت بالك ما بدي اشي من الدنيا 
> ...


*ابطل اسأل يعني؟؟* :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *ابطل اسأل يعني؟؟*


لا اسأل الله بعيني بجاوب :Icon15:   بدي اتحملك يعني  :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لا اسأل اللع بعين بجاوب بدي اتحملك يعني


 :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   :SnipeR (19):   ورح انزل اسئله نار,, رح ترسبي... شكلك رح اطالعيهم لاني بس حكيت مع سوسن :Cry2:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ورح انزل اسئله نار,, رح ترسبي... شكلك رح اطالعيهم لاني بس حكيت مع سوسن


رحاجاوب ولا يهمك لما رح ارجع رح تشوف

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> رحاجاوب ولا يهمك لما رح ارجع رح تشوف


ههههه طيب ولا يهمك :Db465236ff:

----------


## العالي عالي

1- اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى 

2- الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)

3- شو اكبر فرحه فرحتي فيها في حياتك

4- هل تعتقدين بان المنتدى وصل الى المستوى المرجو منه ؟؟؟

5- ما أجمل زهرة في حياتك؟ 

6- هل تجدين روح التعاون بين طاقم الاشراف والاعضاء ؟


ولي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

1 هل تؤمني بوجود الصديق الحقيقي 

2 اذا خيرتك الان بين اشي حامض او حلو شو بتختاري 

3 لما خلصتي توجيهي اي من الشعورين حسيتي بيه:
  أ- الشعور بان الطفوله قد انتهت
  ب- يا هيك الحياه يا بلاش 

4 هل يمكن ان تجاملي على حساب خساره شخصيه 

5 اذا اعطاكي حدا ظرف وحكالك اعطيه لفلان بس لا تفتحيه - مع العلم انك ممكن تفتحيه بدون ما تظهر اثار- بياكلك الفضول و بتفتحيه او لا و بصراحه اذا ممكن 

6 ايهما تفضلي راحت النرجس ام الياسمين 


في كمان بس جاوبي هذول و لي رجعه اخرى

----------


## ayman

> [شو بتحبي تحكي للاعضاء التاليه اسماؤهم:
> 
> 
> -* 
> 
> 9- ايمن :  
> *



الله يسامحك انا سؤالي ليش ؟

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> 6- معاذ القرعان: لو عندي طولت بالك ما بدي اشي من الدنيا 
> [/B][/COLOR][/B][/CENTER]


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

* اقرب الاعضاء والعضوات لقلبك في المنتدى باريسيا,نادر الطراونة ,العالي 
2- الاعضاء الي يرفعون ضغطك كتير اذكري اسماء (مافي تهرب انتي على كرسي الاعتراف)احيانا ايمن _بس مش كثير حرام _
3- شو اكبر فرحه فرحتي فيها في حياتك؟ لما طلعلي هندسة 

4- هل تعتقدين بان المنتدى وصل الى المستوى المرجو منه ؟؟؟ طبعا لا بده لكثر حتى يوصل 

5- ما أجمل زهرة في حياتك؟  النرجس الابيض 

6- هل تجدين روح التعاون بين طاقم الاشراف والاعضاء ؟ طبعا وهذا ما لا لم اجده في منتديات اخرى اطلاقا*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

* هل تؤمني بوجود الصديق الحقيقي 
؟ اكيد مية بالمية وانا عندي صحباتي اهم شي في  ا لدنيا 
2 اذا خيرتك الان بين اشي حامض او حلو شو بتختاري : اكيد حلو 

3 لما خلصت توجيهي اي من الشعورين حسيتي بيه:
    ب- يا هيك الحياه يا بلاش 

4 هل يمكن ان تجاملي على حساب خساره شخصيه : لا اطلاقا 

5 اذا اعطاكي حدا ظرف وحكالك اعطيه لفلان بس لا تفتحيه - مع العلم انك ممكن تفتحيه بدون ما تظهر اثار- بياكلك الفضول و بتفتحيه او لا و بصراحه اذا ممكن : اسمع انا مش فضولية بس يجوز حسب الشخص الي حاملتله الظرف بس اتوقع اني مارح افتح والله اعلم 
6 ايهما تفضلي راحت النرجس ام الياسمين : النرجس*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> الله يسامحك انا سؤالي ليش ؟


والله ما بعرف بس مرات بتجلطني وبتردد قبل ما احكي او اطلب منك شي بس بظل اخ عزيز ولو بطلع عيني

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

*طيب يا ست مها.. انته قلتي رحت تجاوبي.. يالله جاوبي..

1- جربتي الحب؟
2- "مها" اسمك الحقيقي ولا لأ
3- بتعرفي تطبخي و لا تخبيص؟
4- من مين بتغاري؟
5- كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للشباب؟
6- شو حلمك؟
7- لو اقلك اتذكري شخص معين الان, مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟
8- باقة ورد لمين بتهديها؟
9- انتي عصبيه؟
10- مين العضو \العضوه الي بتتمني تشوفيه
11- شو ترتيبك بالعيله؟

والله كنت بدي اثقل اكثر.. بس الجايات اكثر من الرايحات*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الله يعينك يا مها على البلوة  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*1- جربتي الحب؟فكرت حالي 
2- "مها" اسمك الحقيقي ولا لأ؟ اه اسمي مها عزمي 
3- بتعرفي تطبخي و لا تخبيص؟ يعني ملوخية معكرونة بس فسي اتعلم اكلات غريبة وجديدة 
4- من مين بتغاري؟ بغار مين الي الروائين العالمين كثير يحسدهم على قدرتهم في الكتابة وخيالهم 
5- كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للشباب؟ والله نظرتي مدافعة عن سباب هذا العصر بحس انا دايما مظلومين وان الجيل الكبير دايما متهمنا انا فاشيلين 
6- شو حلمك؟ اخلص رواتي تحدي الزمان 
7- لو اقلك اتذكري شخص معين الان, مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟ بابا
8- باقة ورد لمين بتهديها؟ لصحباتي
9- انتي عصبيه؟لا بقدر اهدي الانسان العصبي , بس بزعل بسرعة احيانا 
10- مين العضو \العضوه الي بتتمني تشوفيه؟ عضوة باريسيا , عضو نادر الطراونة 
11- شو ترتيبك بالعيله؟ الكبيرة اول وحدة*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *1- جربتي الحب؟فكرت حالي 
> 2- "مها" اسمك الحقيقي ولا لأ؟ اه اسمي مها عزمي 
> 3- بتعرفي تطبخي و لا تخبيص؟ يعني ملوخية معكرونة بس فسي اتعلم اكلات غريبة وجديدة 
> 4- من مين بتغاري؟ بغار مين الي الروائين العالمين كثير يحسدهم على قدرتهم في الكتابة وخيالهم 
> 5- كيف نظرتك بشكل عام للشباب؟ والله نظرتي مدافعة عن سباب هذا العصر بحس انا دايما مظلومين وان الجيل الكبير دايما متهمنا انا فاشيلين 
> 6- شو حلمك؟ اخلص رواتي تحدي الزمان 
> 7- لو اقلك اتذكري شخص معين الان, مين اول واحد بيجي على بالك؟ بابا
> 8- باقة ورد لمين بتهديها؟ لصحباتي
> 9- انتي عصبيه؟لا بقدر اهدي الانسان العصبي , بس بزعل بسرعة احيانا 
> ...


تمام هيك جاوبتي...

----------


## saousana

> [شو بتحبي تحكي للاعضاء التاليه اسماؤهم:
> 
> 
> -* سوسن: الله يهديك وتخففي عصبيتك 
> 2- العالي: نيالك على قلبك الكبير 
> 3- محمد قسايمه: شعرك رائع 
> 4- انا: نيالك شو رايق واعاقل 
> 5- خالد الجنيدي:ثقافتك كبيرة 
> 6- معاذ القرعان: لو عندي طولت بالك ما بدي اشي من الدنيا 
> ...


ترقبوا موت مها 
انا الله يسامحك مش عصبية 
الله يهديكي وتبطلي هبل  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

انا بعرف شو اجوبة كل الاسئلة الشخصية اللي سألوها الاعضاء لمها 
تعالوا نختبر ذكاءها 



هل من تعارض بين العمل إنتاجا للحاجات والعمل إبداعا يحقق الذات؟

هل أن العدالة مطلب اقتصادي أم أخلاقي؟

قيل:"إن الحضارة التكنولوجية تفقير لأنها تجهض إمكانيات الإنسان اللامتناهية."حلل هذا القول وناقشه مبينا شروط إمكان تحرر الإنسان.

هل يقتصر معنى التبادل على الدلالة الاقتصادية؟

هل يتنافى تطوّر الأشياء مع تقدّم البشر؟

هل من إمكان للعطاء في مجتمع يسيطر عليه التبادل؟

هل أن العمل حق أم قدر؟

هل لعديم الفائدة قيمة؟

هل لكل شيء ثمن؟

ما رأيك في القول: إنـّما يكون الإنسان إنسانا بالعمل؟

الفيلسوف العظيم هو الذي يكتشف طريقة جديدة لطرح الأسئلة : مار أيك؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ترقبوا موت مها 
> انا الله يسامحك مش عصبية 
> الله يهديكي وتبطلي هبل


بعيد الشر عنها,,, هيك طلعتي انتي شريره :SnipeR (30):

----------


## saousana

> بعيد الشر عنها,,, هيك طلعتي انتي شريره


انا بريئة وطيبة .... :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:   :Cry2:  
 بس في مش شريرة  :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اخ منكو بس :Db465236ff:

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> انا بعرف شو اجوبة كل الاسئلة الشخصية اللي سألوها الاعضاء لمها 
> تعالوا نختبر ذكاءها 
> 
> 
> 
> هل من تعارض بين العمل إنتاجا للحاجات والعمل إبداعا يحقق الذات؟
> 
> هل أن العدالة مطلب اقتصادي أم أخلاقي؟
> 
> ...


 :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

[*CENTER][SIZE="4"][COLOR="Purple"]هل من تعارض بين العمل إنتاجا للحاجات والعمل إبداعا يحقق الذات؟لا احيانا وربما لا يتفقان ولكن باعتقادي انهما مكملان لبعضها البعض 
هل أن العدالة مطلب اقتصادي أم أخلاقي؟  يعتمد على المجتمع الذي يطبقه  وعلى النظام الذي يقوم بادارته 

قيل:"إن الحضارة التكنولوجية تفقير لأنها تجهض إمكانيات الإنسان اللامتناهية."حلل هذا القول وناقشه مبينا شروط إمكان تحرر الإنسان.
انا ضد هذه المقولة قطعيا فالتكنولوجيا  هي وليدة جهدة الانسان وهي ما تدفع الانسان لعمل بكل طاقاته لمواكبتها والعمل على محو اميته فيها , ثم اليس الانسان من يديرها فكيف تكون ضده ؟؟؟
هل يقتصر معنى التبادل على الدلالة الاقتصادية؟اتوقع وحسب ثقافتي انه لا يقتصر فقط على الناحية الاقتصادية فالتبادل يحصل بين الشعوب والثقافات واللغات ايضا .  
هل يتنافى تطوّر الأشياء مع تقدّم البشر؟
ربما واتوقع انه هناك امور ا تتطور علىلا حساب امور اخرى .
هل من إمكان للعطاء في مجتمع يسيطر عليه التبادل؟
اذا حاولنا لماذا لا 
هل أن العمل حق أم قدر؟  فرصة 

هل لعديم الفائدة قيمة؟
لكل شي في الدنيا قيمة 
هل لكل شيء ثمن؟
اكيد
ما رأيك في القول: إنـّما يكون الإنسان إنسانا بالعمل؟ لا فليس هناك ما يحدد انسانية الانسان 

الفيلسوف العظيم هو الذي يكتشف طريقة جديدة لطرح الأسئلة : مار أيك؟ وهوالذي يسطيع الاجابة دون ان يوقفه سؤال*  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*أهلا وسهلا بملكة الأعضاء* " *مها* "
*بدي أسئلك سؤال واحد اذا ممكن تجاوبي عليه :
ممكن تعرفينا على حالك بشكل أكبر .
وشكرا*

----------


## العالي عالي

انا راح اسأل سؤال واحد بسسسسس 

بس سؤال كبير وبدو  تفكر وتمعن قبل الاجابة 


تم تعينك رئيس للوزراء
وطلب منك تشكيل الوزارة من اعضاء المنتدى
فمن ترشح وماهى الحقائب التى سحملها كل وزير

----------


## N_tarawneh

مها ...

سؤال على المأشي وراجع عندي كمشة اسئلة ...

********************

ماذا تفعلين عندما تفقدين شيء ثمين للغاية ...؟؟؟

----------


## N_tarawneh

> انا راح اسأل سؤال واحد بسسسسس 
> 
> بس سؤال كبير وبدو  تفكر وتمعن قبل الاجابة 
> 
> 
> تم تعينك رئيس للوزراء
> وطلب منك تشكيل الوزارة من اعضاء المنتدى
> فمن ترشح وماهى الحقائب التى سحملها كل وزير


لا تنسينا من الخارجية يا مها ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

سيرتك الذاتيه ست مها  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *أهلا وسهلا بملكة الأعضاء* " *مها* "
> *بدي أسئلك سؤال واحد اذا ممكن تجاوبي عليه :
> ممكن تعرفينا على حالك بشكل أكبر .
> وشكرا*


*طيب اسمي مها عزمي ومعروفة بهذا الاسم عزمي اسم بابا بس هيك الكل بناديني وكانها عيلتي .
 هواياتي المطالعة وكتابة الروايات والقصص بحب اللغات وبحب اتعلمها وكنت اكره اشي اسمه فيزياورياضيات وعلشان هيك دخلت هندسة علشان اتغلب على حالي والحمد لله انجحت .
بحب الواقعية وما بحب انه الواحد يبني قصور في الهوى قدوتي في الحياة ابوي
 بحب اقارئ كل انواع الكتب اخر كتاب قراته تاريخ دول الانباط لسة ما كملته المسا بكمله .
حاليا بعمل على نشرالاخبار وكتابة المقالات في موقع طلاب الجامعات , اشتغلت بالصحافة فترة سنة واخذت دورات في التحقيق الصحفي بعشق الكميوتر وعمل نقله كبيرة في حياتي وغير تفكير .
بحمد الله انه عندي  صحباتي واهلي الي ما بحب حد يجي فيهم والمنتدى اضاف الي كثير خبرات ولثقافتي .
مشكلتي اني متسرعة وبتخذ احيانا بندم لما بتاخذها واتعس عادة فيه لما اعصب اني ببطل افكر علشان هيك لما بزعل من شي بحبس احكي مع حدعلشان ممكن اعمل او احكي اي شي 
الطريف انه لما بزعل من اي حد بشطب رقمة او ايميله ولما بدي اياه بستنى يرجع يتصل لانه ما في وسيلة اتصال الحمد لله انه اهلي كثير بثقوا بقراراتي والحمد لله اني بتوفق بعلاقاتي مع الناس 
عندي سئات وعندي حسنات زي زي كل هالناس .*بس

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا راح اسأل سؤال واحد بسسسسس 
> 
> بس سؤال كبير وبدو  تفكر وتمعن قبل الاجابة 
> 
> 
> تم تعينك رئيس للوزراء
> وطلب منك تشكيل الوزارة من اعضاء المنتدى
> فمن ترشح وماهى الحقائب التى سحملها كل وزير


بده تفكير اسمحلي افكر ورح اجاوبك طيب.

----------


## العالي عالي

> بده تفكير اسمحلي افكر ورح اجاوبك طيب.


خدي وقتك  :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> مها ...
> 
> سؤال على المأشي وراجع عندي كمشة اسئلة ...
> 
> ********************
> 
> ماذا تفعلين عندما تفقدين شيء ثمين للغاية ...؟؟؟


*اذا اردت شيئا فاطلق سراحه فان عاد اليك فهو ملكك الى الابد وان لم يعد اليك فهو لم يكن لك من البداية*

----------


## ابو نعيم

*مها عجبني طريقة اجوبتك بس انا بختلف مع جوابك بنسبة السؤال التالي 

قيل:"إن الحضارة التكنولوجية تفقير لأنها تجهض إمكانيات الإنسان اللامتناهية."حلل هذا القول وناقشه مبينا شروط إمكان تحرر الإنسان.
انا ضد هذه المقولة قطعيا فالتكنولوجيا هي وليدة جهدة الانسان وهي ما تدفع الانسان لعمل بكل طاقاته لمواكبتها والعمل على محو اميته فيها , ثم اليس الانسان من يديرها فكيف تكون ضده ؟؟؟
انا لن اناقشك بها الان ولكن ان شاء الله 
اتمنا ان يطرح هذا السؤال للمناقشة العامة ويشارك بها جميع اعضاء المنتدى
وارجو ان تجاوبي على هذه الاسئلة :-
هل تحبي الشهرة ولماذا ؟
ما هو المنصب الذي تتمني ان تحصلي عليها ولماذا ؟
اكثر امنية تحبي ان تتحقق ولم تتحق حتى الان ؟*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> سيرتك الذاتيه ست مها


 *الاسم : مها عزمي 
طالبة هندسة اتصالات وبرمجيات سنة ثالثة 
حاصلة على اريع مراكز في مسابقة المطالعة اثنين اولى و اثنتين ثانية وحدة اولى على مستوى المحافظة .
طالبة سابقة في مركز الريادي للطلبة المتفوقين جرش 
حاصلة على المركز الثاني في الاخراج المسرحي والتاليف على مستوى المملكة .
لدي خبرة في العمل الصحفي وحاصبة على دورات فيها .
اهوى لغات البرمجة وما ازال ارى نفسي  ضعيفه فيها .
ما بحب اكون جاهلة في شي وبحاول قدرالامكان اعرف ولو شي بسيط عن كل شي .
جاوبت عن كل شي عما ر؟؟*

----------


## khaled aljonidee

مها 

اغلى شي رمزي عندك.......اش هو؟

و من مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> *الاسم : مها عزمي 
> طالبة هندسة اتصالات وبرمجيات سنة ثالثة 
> حاصلة على اريع مراكز في مسابقة المطالعة اثنين اولى و اثنتين ثانية وحدة اولى على مستوى المحافظة .
> طالبة سابقة في مركز الريادي للطلبة المتفوقين جرش 
> حاصلة على المركز الثاني في الاخراج المسرحي والتاليف على مستوى المملكة .
> لدي خبرة في العمل الصحفي وحاصبة على دورات فيها .
> اهوى لغات البرمجة وما ازال ارى نفسي  ضعيفه فيها .
> ما بحب اكون جاهلة في شي وبحاول قدرالامكان اعرف ولو شي بسيط عن كل شي .
> جاوبت عن كل شي عما ر؟؟*


تمام التمام و سلمي على مممممم :Db465236ff:

----------


## N_tarawneh

> *الاسم : مها عزمي 
> طالبة هندسة اتصالات وبرمجيات سنة ثالثة 
> حاصلة على اريع مراكز في مسابقة المطالعة اثنين اولى و اثنتين ثانية وحدة اولى على مستوى المحافظة .
> طالبة سابقة في مركز الريادي للطلبة المتفوقين جرش 
> حاصلة على المركز الثاني في الاخراج المسرحي والتاليف على مستوى المملكة .
> لدي خبرة في العمل الصحفي وحاصبة على دورات فيها .
> اهوى لغات البرمجة وما ازال ارى نفسي  ضعيفه فيها .
> ما بحب اكون جاهلة في شي وبحاول قدرالامكان اعرف ولو شي بسيط عن كل شي .
> جاوبت عن كل شي عما ر؟؟*


يا جماعة أرهقتوا البنت ... :Db465236ff:  

كل واحد بيجي سيرتك الذاتية سيرتك الذاتية ...!!!

صارت مجاوبيته مليون مرة ... :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> يا جماعة أرهقتوا البنت ... 
> 
> كل واحد بيجي سيرتك الذاتية سيرتك الذاتية ...!!!
> 
> صارت مجاوبيته مليون مرة ...


 المحامي نادر شو دخلك؟؟؟ مش هيه على كرسي الاعتراف برضاها و راضيه عن كل الاسئله؟؟ اذن لما تكون على كرسي الاتهام بدافع عنها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## N_tarawneh

> المحامي نادر شو دخلك؟؟؟ مش هيه على كرسي الاعتراف برضاها و راضيه عن كل الاسئله؟؟ اذن لما تكون على كرسي الاتهام بدافع عنها!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


يا عمي حقك علينا / آسفين ...

----------


## جسر الحياة

*مشكوره يا مها على ردك الحلو مثلك
وأنا بعرف إنو إحنا غلبناكي كثيييير بأسئلتنا وخاصه عمار
بس بدك تتحمليه .
وإنت عمار خلص مثل ما حكالك نادر بيكفيك !!!*  :SnipeR (40):   :Eh S(14):   :Copy Of Az3ar:   :Eh S(13):   :Copy Of Ag:   :SnipeR (79):   :SnipeR (1):   :SnipeR (85):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> *مها عجبني طريقة اجوبتك بس انا بختلف مع جوابك بنسبة السؤال التالي 
> 
> قيل:"إن الحضارة التكنولوجية تفقير لأنها تجهض إمكانيات الإنسان اللامتناهية."حلل هذا القول وناقشه مبينا شروط إمكان تحرر الإنسان.
> انا ضد هذه المقولة قطعيا فالتكنولوجيا هي وليدة جهدة الانسان وهي ما تدفع الانسان لعمل بكل طاقاته لمواكبتها والعمل على محو اميته فيها , ثم اليس الانسان من يديرها فكيف تكون ضده ؟؟؟
> انا لن اناقشك بها الان ولكن ان شاء الله 
> اتمنا ان يطرح هذا السؤال للمناقشة العامة ويشارك بها جميع اعضاء المنتدى
> وارجو ان تجاوبي على هذه الاسئلة :-
> هل تحبي الشهرة ولماذا ؟
> ما هو المنصب الذي تتمني ان تحصلي عليها ولماذا ؟
> اكثر امنية تحبي ان تتحقق ولم تتحق حتى الان ؟*


*هل تحبي الشهرة ولماذا ؟*
ما بتهمني يس كمان اذا حصبت عليها ما يزعل 
*ما هو المنصب الذي تتمني ان تحصلي عليها ولماذا ؟*منصب في الهيئة الطلابية لعلي احدث فرقا 
*اكثر امنية تحبي ان تتحقق ولم تتحق حتى الان ؟*اخلص روايتي وايرك بصمة في الدنيا قبل ما اموت

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> يا جماعة أرهقتوا البنت ... 
> 
> كل واحد بيجي سيرتك الذاتية سيرتك الذاتية ...!!!
> 
> صارت مجاوبيته مليون مرة ...


شايف ما حد حاسس فيه غيرك :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):   :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

اغلى شي رمزي عندك.......اش هو؟

و من مين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لما كنت في التوجهي وقبل ما نمتحن خلينا كل الشلة توقع على بلوزة وهاي كثير غالية علي وكل ما بضايق بقراء كل وحدة شو كتبتلي فبرتاح

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا راح اسأل سؤال واحد بسسسسس 
> 
> بس سؤال كبير وبدو  تفكر وتمعن قبل الاجابة 
> 
> 
> تم تعينك رئيس للوزراء
> وطلب منك تشكيل الوزارة من اعضاء المنتدى
> فمن ترشح وماهى الحقائب التى سحملها كل وزير


لو كنت رئيسة وزراء لشكلت وزارة كالتالي 

نادر الطراونة : وزارة العدل 
خالد الجنيدي: التتربية والتعليم العالي
العالي : الطاقة 
ايمن : الاتصالات 
بارسيا : الخارجية 
عمار : الداخلية 
حسان : المياة والري 
 :Db465236ff:

----------


## ayman

انا مابدي احطك بموقف وانت جاوبيني شو بتعملي 


 هلا خلينا نفترض انو في انسان عزيز عليكي  كثير كثير  "صاحبتك , والدك " الخ سافر بعيد  وانت  بحاجة الو او الها كثير  وقررتي تروحي لعند الشخص  لاكن ما معك مصاري ولا معك اشي  ومافي طريقة تصل الى الشخص الا تقطعي نهر بين بلدك وبلده  وعلى النهر هذا فيي زلمة بيوصل الناس على القارب بس بفلوس  وهو انسان حقير  وانتي رحتي عليه وطلب بدل الفلوس اشي  تاني  هلا سؤالي بتعملي الي طلبه حتى تصلي للأعز انسان ولا بترجع على بلدك ؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا مابدي احطك بموقف وانت جاوبيني شو بتعملي 
> 
> 
>  هلا خلينا نفترض انو في انسان عزيز عليكي  كثير كثير  "صاحبتك , والدك " الخ سافر بعيد  وانت  بحاجة الو او الها كثير  وقررتي تروحي لعند الشخص  لاكن ما معك مصاري ولا معك اشي  ومافي طريقة تصل الى الشخص الا تقطعي نهر بين بلدك وبلده  وعلى النهر هذا فيي زلمة بيوصل الناس على القارب بس بفلوس  وهو انسان حقير  وانتي رحتي عليه وطلب بدل الفلوس اشي  تاني  هلا سؤالي بتعملي الي طلبه حتى تصلي للأعز انسان ولا بترجع على بلدك ؟؟


*اكثر شي بكره لا بمقته اعمل شي غصبن عني او حد يشتغلني لا برجع على بلدي وانا ونصيبي اذا قدرت اروح بطريقة ثانية بروح ما قدرت الي الله ما في شي بالدنيا بخليني اقدم تنازلات .*

----------


## ayman

> *اكثر شي بكره لا بمقته اعمل شي غصبن عني او حد يشتغلني لا برجع على بلدي وانا ونصيبي اذا قدرت اروح بطريقة ثانية بروح ما قدرت الي الله ما في شي بالدنيا بخليني اقدم تنازلات .*


كلا ولا واحد يشتغلك ههههههههههههههههههه   يستغلك ياماما بس بدون عصبية يا مها

سؤال تاني

هلا انت متجوزة (( ان شاء الله )) وجوزك حكالك بدو يتجوز وحدة تانية وخيرك يا انو هو يختار او انت تختاريلو وهو وعدك يرضى بأختيارك انت شو بتعملي

----------


## جسر الحياة

> *هل تحبي الشهرة ولماذا ؟*
> ما بتهمني يس كمان اذا حصبت عليها ما يزعل 
> *ما هو المنصب الذي تتمني ان تحصلي عليها ولماذا ؟*منصب في الهيئة الطلابية لعلي احدث فرقا 
> *اكثر امنية تحبي ان تتحقق ولم تتحق حتى الان ؟*اخلص روايتي وايرك بصمة في الدنيا قبل ما اموت




*بعيد الشر عنك يا ملكة الأعضاء * *"مها"*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> كلا ولا واحد يشتغلك ههههههههههههههههههه   يستغلك ياماما بس بدون عصبية يا مها
> 
> سؤال تاني
> 
> هلا انت متجوزة (( ان شاء الله )) وجوزك حكالك بدو يتجوز وحدة تانية وخيرك يا انو هو يختار او انت تختاريلو وهو وعدك يرضى بأختيارك انت شو بتعملي


بدها سؤال بختارله حرام خلي حدة معه في القبر لاني اكيد رح  :SnipeR (83):   :Eh S(14):   :SnipeR (38):   :Eh S(13):   :Eh S(13):   :Eh S(13):   :Eh S(13):   :Copy Of Ag:   :SnipeR (91):   :Icon28:   :Icon12:   :SnipeR (90):   :SnipeR (67):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

طيب و لويش انا وزارة الداخليه؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طيب و لويش انا وزارة الداخليه؟؟


لانك عاقل 
شو بعرفي هيك طلعت معي ما تعودت اترك سؤال فاضي

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لانك عاقل 
> شو بعرفي هيك طلعت معي ما تعودت اترك سؤال فاضي


طيب سؤال :  شو حكيتي للست تباشير عني؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> طيب سؤال :  شو حكيتي للست تباشير عني؟


انك رح تمر عليها علشان الاعلان وانك تهاوشت معها مرة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> انك رح تمر عليها علشان الاعلان وانك تهاوشت معها مرة


ممممممممممم.. واكيد اكيد كنت بنظركو شرير :Db465236ff:   صح؟؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> ممممممممممم.. واكيد اكيد كنت بنظركو شرير  صح؟؟؟


لاتخاف تباشير بتحبك لا نخاف  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> لاتخاف تباشير بتحبك لا نخاف


على فكرة انا فتت عليها بدور على معاذ لانه فات و ما طلع... بس ما لقيته وانها بتقلي تعال تعال فوت... الخ من الكلام... اخ منكو انتو البنات بتشيبو الراس...

على كل, السؤال الي بعده: مين اكثر دكتور بتحبي تنزلي عنده؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> على فكرة انا فتت عليها بدور على معاذ لانه فات و ما طلع... بس ما لقيته وانها بتقلي تعال تعال فوت... الخ من الكلام... اخ منكو انتو البنات بتشيبو الراس...
> 
> على كل, السؤال الي بعده: مين اكثر دكتور بتحبي تنزلي عنده؟؟


عمر هزابمة دكتور بمعنى الكلمة

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> عمر هزابمة دكتور بمعنى الكلمة


ههههههه بس على فكره ,, ما معه دكتوراه.. معه ماستر بس..

طيب دكتور عربي مين؟
رياضيات مين؟
وطنيه مين؟
فيزياء مين؟

 :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

ههههههه بس على فكره ,, ما معه دكتوراه.. معه ماستر بس.. عادي 

طيب دكتور عربي مين؟ ناصر يعقوب 
رياضيات مين؟سلوى 
وطنيه مين؟لا احد 
فيزياء مين؟امين

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> ههههههه بس على فكره ,, ما معه دكتوراه.. معه ماستر بس.. عادي 
> 
> طيب دكتور عربي مين؟ ناصر يعقوب 
> رياضيات مين؟سلوى 
> وطنيه مين؟لا احد 
> فيزياء مين؟امين


انا بحبه للدكتور ناصر اخذت عنده عربي 101 و 102 و  الطلاب فيه منهم ما بحبوه مش عارف ليش
عل كل,,

لو سألتك: ليش بعدك سهرانه ما تروحي تنامي؟؟

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> ههههههه بس على فكره ,, ما معه دكتوراه.. معه ماستر بس.. عادي 
> 
> طيب دكتور عربي مين؟ ناصر يعقوب 
> رياضيات مين؟سلوى 
> وطنيه مين؟لا احد 
> فيزياء مين؟امين


شو رأيك بعمار؟؟

مشكلجي ولا محترم؟؟

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> انا بحبه للدكتور ناصر اخذت عنده عربي 101 و 102 و  الطلاب فيه منهم ما بحبوه مش عارف ليش
> عل كل,,
> 
> لو سألتك: ليش بعدك سهرانه ما تروحي تنامي؟؟


ليش بعدني سهرانه فهذا لاني نمت وصحيت وعندي بورصة اشتغل فيها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> شو رأيك بعمار؟؟
> 
> مشكلجي ولا محترم؟؟


مليح

----------


## معاذ القرعان

لو اردتي تقييم الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم ومنحهم علامات من عشرة فكم تعطي:
1- نادر الطراونة
2- العالي عالي
3-ajluni top
4-سامح
5-خالد الجنيدي
6-ابو نعيم
7-scorpio
8-عمار القسايمة
9-انـــا  :Smile:

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> مليح


الحمد لله :Icon15:

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*صباح الخير مها
كونك على كرسي الاعتراف فرح استغل هي النقطة
1-مين أكتر وحدة كنت تحبيها بشلة التوجيهي؟
2-مين أكتر وحدة بتحبيها هلأ بالجامعة؟
3-وليش ما اسمي مش مع وزارتك ولا نسيتي حلمي ؟؟!!
4-إزا خيروكي بين صداقة شب وفي أو بنت عادي بس مش وفية كتير؟
وللحديث بقية........*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> لو كنت رئيسة وزراء لشكلت وزارة كالتالي 
> 
> نادر الطراونة : وزارة العدل 
> خالد الجنيدي: التتربية والتعليم العالي
> العالي : الطاقة 
> ايمن : الاتصالات 
> بارسيا : الخارجية 
> عمار : الداخلية 
> حسان : المياة والري


طيب ما بدك وزير صحه  :Eh S(2):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لو كنت رئيسة وزراء لشكلت وزارة كالتالي 
> 
> نادر الطراونة : وزارة العدل 
> خالد الجنيدي: التتربية والتعليم العالي
> العالي : الطاقة 
> ايمن : الاتصالات 
> بارسيا : الخارجية 
> عمار : الداخلية 
> حسان : المياة والري


يا حبيبي!!!

لو صار هيك :-
لضاعت المناهج وضاعوا الطلاب !!

وبطلنا نشرب مي!!

ولأصدر عمار قرار كل واحد يدبر حاله


ولحكم نادر بإعدام جميع البريئين :Db465236ff:  

ولأصبحت دقيقة الموبايل ب 5 دنانير


ولأصبحت اسطوانه الغاز ب 100 دينار

ولتعاركنا مع باقي الدول!

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> طيب ما بدك وزير صحه


اثقل يابن خالي ولا تستعجل على رزقتك

----------


## العالي عالي

يا جماعة الخير شو قصتكم على البنت 

خليها توخد نفس

اول مرة بصير هيك بكرسي الاعتراف  :Bl (14):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

:Db465236ff:  انا عارف عنهم.. يا جماعه شوي شوي على البنيه :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

لو اردتي تقييم الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم ومنحهم علامات من عشرة فكم تعطي:
1- نادر الطراونة 9.45
2- العالي عالي9 
3-ajluni top5.5
4-سامح6.75
5-خالد الجنيدي 7.75
6-ابو نعيم 8
7-scorpio 8
8-عمار القسايمة8
9-انـــا 7.5

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Eh S(2):  


> *صباح الخير مها
> كونك على كرسي الاعتراف فرح استغل هي النقطة
> 1-مين أكتر وحدة كنت تحبيها بشلة التوجيهي؟
> 2-مين أكتر وحدة بتحبيها هلأ بالجامعة؟
> 3-وليش ما اسمي مش مع وزارتك ولا نسيتي حلمي ؟؟!!
> 4-إزا خيروكي بين صداقة شب وفي أو بنت عادي بس مش وفية كتير؟
> وللحديث بقية........*


*1- حياة عمري علا ولو 
2- والله انت بتعرفي معزتهم كلها واحدة (علا ,سحر تمارا,ربا ,مجد,ولاء ,صفاء ,رهف ,لينا )
3_انت بدك رئاسة شو وزيرة  
4_بنت اكيد مافي حد كامل والكل اله عيوبة*

----------


## N_tarawneh

> لو اردتي تقييم الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم ومنحهم علامات من عشرة فكم تعطي:
> 1- نادر الطراونة 9.45
> 2- العالي عالي9 
> 3-ajluni top5.5
> 4-سامح6.75
> 5-خالد الجنيدي 7.75
> 6-ابو نعيم 8
> 7-scorpio 8
> 8-عمار القسايمة8
> 9-انـــا 7.5


شو هالنسب الدقيقة يا مها ... :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:

----------


## معاذ القرعان

> شو هالنسب الدقيقة يا مها ...


 :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  

مقياسها دقيق

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> مقياسها دقيق


*مقياس رختر*

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> *مقياس رختر*


أدق من ساعه بق بن  :Db465236ff:

----------


## جسر الحياة

*شكرا يا مها على العلامه
علامه بترفع الراس
شكرا جزيلا*
 :Bl (14):   :SnipeR (62):   :Bl (14):   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

*مافي اسئلة .........يعني اقدم غيري ولشو*

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

> لو اردتي تقييم الاعضاء التالية اسمائهم ومنحهم علامات من عشرة فكم تعطي:
> 1- نادر الطراونة 9.45
> 2- العالي عالي9 
> 3-ajluni top5.5
> 4-سامح6.75
> 5-خالد الجنيدي 7.75
> 6-ابو نعيم 8
> 7-scorpio 8
> 8-عمار القسايمة8
> 9-انـــا 7.5


شو هالتواضع

----------

